# Struggling to breathe when excited...



## DavidWFC (May 9, 2013)

My chi seems to struggle to breathe like a snorting/coughing when she gets excited, is this normal or is it serious? She has had all jabs and kennel cough shots etc.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Look up a video of reverse sneezing and see if it's similar. This is very common in chis. However, there is a more sinister condition called collapsed trachea that has similar symptoms and is sometimes the result of a dog pulling while wearing a collar instead of a harness.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

When KC is taken for walks she often has reverse sneezin. Usually lasts about 2 mins. Poor baby is way too excited to be out lmao! Massagin her throat and dabbin her nose helps tocalm it down


----------



## Jill815 (Dec 12, 2013)

When we first adopted Tucker, he reverse sneezed all of the time. I was afraid he'd caught kennel cough at the shelter or something. It was scary - sounded like he was choking or unable to breathe or something. After a couple of weeks with us, I realized he wasn't doing it anymore. I think it (the reverse sneeze) was just caused by a bit of stress - the shelter, coming to live with us, etc. Could it be that there was more activity and visitors during the holidays than your chi is used to?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

could be reverse sneezing, or collapsed trachea. My chi, Zarita has the later. nothing much to do, except watch the weight.


----------

